# Change Exchange visa status South Africa



## Cyril_meidinger (Dec 6, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I have been offered a permanent job in South Africa but the visas are a nightmare..
I was wondering, as I am 25, i would like to apply for an exchange visa for 6 or 12 months.
However, is it possible to change the status pf the visa in South and apply for a temporary work visa within the country?


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

I suggest you apply for the necessary visa before u step into sa at the Embassy in your country, i suppose you in france am sure the company offering you full employment can provide necessary documentation. Goodluck


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

I suppose you speak French? Check if you qualify for a critical skills visa, it's normally quicker and more convenient. This is what I did. Not sure how it works with exchange visas and if employer accept that.


----------

